# What is wrong here?



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

So what is the main problem here with this installation, other then the fact it looks like crap. There are a couple that should just jump right out.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

flex line on the t&p


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

draft diverter


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

very nice, guess that was easy, now why is the draft diverter wrong?


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Size has been reduced


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

A Good Plumber said:


> Size has been reduced


 

Thats for sure, but look closer


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

ok then.......I'll let you all keep looking, there is mistake here........


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

What material is the DD made of? Hard to tell in the pic.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

*STOP*...there's a *Fire* in the garage. 

Top EQ strap is in the wrong place...1/3 down.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Unfortunatly, even though the seismic straps looks like $hit, the code says it only needs to be installed in the top 1/3 of the tank. It is, but how could a guy walk away from this and fell good about the job he did?

WestCoast.. I hope you offered to "clean up" this installation.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Not sure if your code requires it, but don't you need a drip leg on the gas line at the heater?


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Drip legs are not required here, cuz we don't have a "wet" gas.

I see alot of details on plans, drawn by engineers from other states, that show drip legs, but they aren't required here.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

is that dd aluminum. if so no no here. and if that is single wall, it has to have a min of 6" of clearance from any combustables, including drywall.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

This is the water heater I took out to install the 2 tankless in the other posts.

The contractor installed this 50 gallon regular water heater for a 4 bathroom house with a large soak tub and 3/4 roman tub valve, the guy couldn't fill his tub properly.

But, on top of that, the water heater they installed is a 50 gallon regular, when they took out a 50 DIRECT VENT.

This vent is no correct, UPC states that the vent must be a minimum of 5' to flue properly, this vent is for a direct vent water heater, pulls in combustion air as it vents out the bad gases.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes Ron, no drips needed here. But I see another one....no more gate valves on tanked heaters.

So Robert....I got more of a business question.....when I walk up to a job like that it's usually "Oh Lord" or "Oh boy"....it's a natural reaction. Years ago it was "what Fing idiot did this". I have learned clients don't really appreciate that sort of thing. So what was the first thing out of your mouth when you saw this? I guess what I am getting at is I want to learn more and better ways to start off the sale when I see things like this. From a technicle standpoint, yeah it's a no brainer that it needs to be redone (tanked or tankless) but as far as getting the right seeds planted right off the bat is what I am asking about!!


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Tankless said:


> Yes Ron, no drips needed here. But I see another one....no more gate valves on tanked heaters.
> 
> So Robert....I got more of a business question.....when I walk up to a job like that it's usually "Oh Lord" or "Oh boy"....it's a natural reaction. Years ago it was "what Fing idiot did this". I have learned clients don't really appreciate that sort of thing. So what was the first thing out of your mouth when you saw this? I guess what I am getting at is I want to learn more and better ways to start off the sale when I see things like this. From a technicle standpoint, yeah it's a no brainer that it needs to be redone (tanked or tankless) but as far as getting the right seeds planted right off the bat is what I am asking about!!


 

I really don't have a technique, I learned long ago, don't bash the competition, thats about it. On this, I told the guy the next day after I sold him the tankless job. I handle each customer different because to me, no 2 customers are alike.

I never just tell a customer....oh man, this is wrong, it looks like crap, it shouldn't be this way, what idiot did this etc, even though thats what I am thinking............... I say, so this is what I have to do.....

the customer will usually say, "yeah, the last guy was an idiot", or they will usually say what I am thinking when I am done explaining what I have to do.........I have to cut this drain out because it is supposed to be installed like this, and this is the reason why it should be like this and not like this....etc.



I teach as I sell, and I don't really sell- SELL......if you get me. This also bites me in the azz, because I have tought customers how to do the job right and they have their gardner do it, but in my mind, I don't want those customers to be on my customer list anyways. 

I only want customers that respect clean work and understand plumbing is a profession, not a job that people do when they can't do anything else in life.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Tankless said:


> Yes Ron, no drips needed here. But I see another one....no more gate valves on tanked heaters.
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## plumberbill (Jan 11, 2009)

no dirtleg on gasline


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

drips are still required in my area...


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

we would require the tank to be in a pan


----------



## cougfan (Jan 2, 2009)

looks like the original was a direct vent and put the wrong one in,No drip leg,flex on the relief,can't tell if the relief goes outside or drops to floor so I'll say to the floor.Something funky about that reducer,is it a fernco?Looks like a screw clamp on it.


----------



## Plumboob (Dec 7, 2008)

Should have a drain pan, and divert to the exterior of the dwelling atleast here.


----------



## PlumberGuz (Oct 7, 2015)

Top quake strap too high lol


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Nothing like quoting on a topic that's 6 years old. Tanks probably already crapped out again.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

The saw will fall and saw the water heater in half. Move the saw.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Some of the posters in this thread haven't posted here in years. Makes me wonder what ever happened to these folks. Like Rjbphd with his folding ruler line....no one ever heard from him huh?


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Also westcoast who became busybee. I believe he moved to Virginia


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> Nothing like quoting on a topic that's 6 years old. Tanks probably already crapped out again.


When a thread is so old that the water heater in question has probably been replaced you might want to start a new thread.:whistling2:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Some of the posters in this thread haven't posted here in years. Makes me wonder what ever happened to these folks. Like Rjbphd with his folding ruler line....no one ever heard from him huh?


I get out of the mood once in awhile but circle back around regularly.


----------

